# Avast set up error



## special12k (Jul 12, 2009)

McAfee too cumbersome, uninstalled, Had Bazooka but uninstalled it to get Avast. Have spybot Want better virus protection. Tried to run Avast but get a set up error. *Turned off the firewall but still didn't help*

10.07.2009 11:14:04 general: *Started: 10.07.2009, 11:14:04*
10.07.2009 11:14:04 system: *Operating system: WindowsXP ver 5.1, build 2600, sp 3.0 [Service Pack 3]*
10.07.2009 11:14:04 system: *Memory: 55% load. Phys:227760/515568K free, Page:637160/864524K free, Virt:2071428/2097024K free*
10.07.2009 11:14:04 system: *Computer WinName: DESIGNCENTRE*
10.07.2009 11:14:04 system: *Windows Net User: DESIGNCENTRE\Compaq_Owner*
10.07.2009 11:14:04 general: *Old version: ffffffff (-1)*
10.07.2009 11:14:04 system: *Using temp: C:\DOCUME~1\COMPAQ~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\_av_inet.tm~a02196 (16976M free)*
10.07.2009 11:14:04 internet: *SYNCER: Type: use IE settings*
10.07.2009 11:14:04 internet: *SYNCER: Auth: another authentication, use WinInet*
10.07.2009 11:14:04 general: *Install check: Program folder does NOT exist in registry*
10.07.2009 11:14:04 general: *SGW32P::CheckIfInstalled set m_bAlreadyInstalled to 0*
10.07.2009 11:14:07 general: *progress thread start*
10.07.2009 11:14:07 general: *Destination: C:\DOCUME~1\COMPAQ~1\LOCALS~1\Temp\_av_inet.tm~a02196*
10.07.2009 11:14:07 general: *Starting download: http://www.avast.com/go.php?verb=get-avast-home&type=cnet&langid=eng*
10.07.2009 11:14:09 general: *Download finished from server download653.avast.com, result: 0x20000004, server response: 501*
10.07.2009 11:14:09 general: *Stats download653.avast.com, server response: 536870916*
10.07.2009 11:14:09 general: *POST result: 0x20000006, server response: 404*

*Help, what does this mean or even better how do I fix this so I can install Avast.*

*Thanks *_


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Avast recently started using a small starter download, which when executed gets the full download from the server.... I had some problems using it and looked for a full download, I found that on the same page you can look down a bit and still get the full download to try....

http://www.avast.com/eng/download-avast-home.html

At the very top of the list is the 300kb Universal Installer, that is not it.....

Assuming you want the English ver., find this and click to download>>>*avast! Home Edition - English (33.64 MB)*

See if you can install that.

You may also need to run this McAfee cleanup tool which removes any bits of McAfee products that might stop the next A/V from installing:

*http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS100507*

Good luck and let us know how it went


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, See my previous reply.... I forgot to try and answer your basic question so will give you what I have now.

One of the errors was a 404 explained here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_404

Other error you had seems to be a 501

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/811262

Or, their server at the time may have been too overloaded....your ISP might have an issue....there are many reasons it could have happened, but if it did or does continue then there is probably a definite reason such as a firewall or something blocking the connection to their server. When you get back I will try to help. If you can get Avast installed, and get daily updates, you do not need to try and figure out why you could not download using their new method with the Universal download file.


----------

